# FreeBSD on github



## Alt (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi, i found a FreeBSD project copy on github https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd
Seems it is supported. Is it official copy or just someone's "fork" ?
If its official, can i fork this project on github and contribute some code with github's functionality (without grants etc)?


----------

